
SOA is Dead; Long Live Services - mattmcknight
http://apsblog.burtongroup.com/2009/01/soa-is-dead-long-live-services.html
======
mattmcknight
The article is basically BS, referring to a few (unnamed) organizations that
have been radically transformed by SOA. Basically she's saying SOA is still a
great idea but people refuse to do it correctly and now their budget is gone.

I always equated SOA with Dependency Oriented Architecture. As it was usually
implemented, it makes an "enterprise" into a set of highly interdependent
systems, where problems spread quickly, every decision has to be negotiated,
and no one can do anything on their own. People that just implemented services
as Remote Procedure Calls (as opposed to asynchronous messaging based
approaches) just get "CORBA with angle brackets".

